# SOFIA, Bulgaria - 15th largest city in the EU and Growing



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Присъединявам се към JloKyM... Много желание за нищо. Тези спорове за абсолютни глупости до нищо не водят...


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

gorex said:


> Type in English please, have respect for your fellow members. The majority of people here can't read Bulgarian.
> 
> Thank you.


Seriously, are you trolling? The way you talk to others hardly shows much respect. 

On top of that you're not making much sense either: Sofia's plagued by smog for 4 or 5 months, yet you'd suffocate in Athens? You don't like Greece and the Greeks yet you've been there many times? Cut the anti-Athens/Greece bullshit already, if you have some issues this isn't the place to deal with them. This isn't about whose dick is longer and which city/capital is better. OK? 

Thanks


----------



## Pirin (Nov 21, 2008)

Е заради подобни глупаци - не коментирам отдавна и в Българския форум!
От Витоша по-високо НЕМА!
От Искаро по-дибоко нема!
И те такова животно - НЕМА!

Primer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=666836&page=25


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos, including the aerial are very nice


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gzdvtz said:


> Seriously, are you trolling? The way you talk to others hardly shows much respect.
> 
> On top of that you're not making much sense either: Sofia's plagued by smog for 4 or 5 months, yet you'd suffocate in Athens? You don't like Greece and the Greeks yet you've been there many times? Cut the anti-Athens/Greece bullshit already, if you have some issues this isn't the place to deal with them. This isn't about whose dick is longer and which city/capital is better. OK?
> 
> Thanks


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

Хубави снимки... Де да можех да кажа същото и за поведението на някои членове на форума...


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

*Sofia*


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

One of the most stupid threads I've ever seen in SSC.Compare Sofia with Athens is :crazy: 
Anyway,both cities are nice :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Seriously gorex, good job for the thread a true Titanic, but you sank it miles before it hit an iceberg. What was the purpose of all this bs? Yes Athens is dirty, but Sofia as well and don't forget that Athens is several times larger than Sofia, which explains the high level of pollution.

As for Gzdvtz...well...you are in no way positioned to lecture people on trolling. You seems to be attracted by Bulgaria related threads like Whitney Houston is attracted to cocaine. You always come in and post some negative pictures and have some smart as comment to add. The pictures you posted are indeed the hidden side of Sofia, which most Sofians don't want to show when they present their city, but none the less just like you said marketing does miracles. If you present Paris are you gonna post pictures of Clichy-sous-Bois or from the historical center? Just like you wouldn't have favellas on a postcard from Rio.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ Wooooooooo! 

I have a stalker! YAY!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Not really, but I know you would really enjoy it if it was the case.

I have simply seen you post in a couple of Bulgaria related thread, always in the same negative way.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Seriously gorex, good job for the thread a true Titanic, but you sank it miles before it hit an iceberg. What was the purpose of all this bs? Yes Athens is dirty, but Sofia as well and don't forget that Athens is several times larger than Sofia, which explains the high level of pollution.
> 
> As for Gzdvtz...well...you are in no way positioned to lecture people on trolling. You seems to be attracted by Bulgaria related threads like Whitney Houston is attracted to cocaine. You always come in and post some negative pictures and have some smart as comment to add. The pictures you posted are indeed the hidden side of Sofia, which most Sofians don't want to show when they present their city, but none the less just like you said marketing does miracles. If you present Paris are you gonna post pictures of Clichy-sous-Bois or from the historical center? Just like you wouldn't have favellas on a postcard from Rio.


I second that. Besides EVERY city in this planet has its "dark" side!


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't know this was about postcard-style pics. If BG_Patriot weren't such a 'patriot' he'd probably acknowledge half the pics are actually shot in downtown Sofia, on a major boulevard, not sure how that can be a hidden side of Sofia. There is loads of other inconcistencies in the rest of his deluded claims but whatever makes him happy


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, some of the pictures are from downtown but from the ghetto parts of it and I do realize that Sofia has a lot to improve, but it seems that you are not quite able to grasp the point. The thread is not about postcard pictures, people can post pictures of the not so nice parts of the city, the problem is that you know you posted these pictures simply to continue on your trolling spree and not to actually show the city from a different perspective. Anyways I see there is no hope for you.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

These are far far from being 'ghetto parts'* and I'm only responding because someone here who doesn't have a clue might actually believe what you said. 

___________
*Unless of course you have some really exotic definition of a 'ghetto part'.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Gzdvtz said:


> These are far far from being 'ghetto parts'* and I'm only responding because someone here who doesn't have a clue might actually believe what you said.
> 
> ___________
> *Unless of course you have some really exotic definition of a 'ghetto part'.


It is not very polite to register for the third, forth or God knows what time when you were *ban*soonned once.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

a) you know this has nothing to do with this thread.
b) why don't you do something constructive and talk to gorex about his posting style? In case it's not obvious I tried to joke around when I saw how people are reacting to his giant pink letters and even suggested a little warning rather than a ban but he seems unstoppable.

So what's the problem here?


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Gzdvtz said:


> .
> b) why don't you do something constructive and talk to gorex about his posting style? In case it's not obvious I tried to joke around when I saw how people are reacting to his giant pink letters and even suggested a little warning than a ban but he seems unstoppable.
> 
> So what's the problem here?


I did it 

2 more pictures from Sofia


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Sofia is nice!


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

JloKyM said:


> I did it


Yes, you did, only to be told you don't have much respect for the fellow forum members :weird:

More pics from Sofia:


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Pirin said:


> Е заради подобни глупаци - не коментирам отдавна и в Българския форум!
> От Витоша по-високо НЕМА!
> От Искаро по-дибоко нема!
> И те такова животно - НЕМА!
> ...


AWWWW, awesomeness another Bulgarian who moved to Chicagoland thinks he is ontop of the world....Immigrants are always the most pathetic when they post on forums.

All cities are beautiful in their own way, we are all on the same fucked up planet anyway.

My point is that Athens has a serious environmental problem - no trees, buildings everywhere which look the same.

Athens is gonna burn in the summer months as gobal warming intensifies.

Sofia won't because of its large parks, beautiful mountain and forest and continental climate due to its relatively high elevation. Unfortunately both cities will be destroyed by powerful earthquakes magnitude 7 on the Richter scale or higher, as Africa pushes into Europe even Paris won't be safe.

Most of Europe will be mangled by Africa, estimates show Bulgaria will be a mountain taller than Everest. Nothing will be left of Greece. Amazingly, Moscow survives intact! Istanbul will be terribly destroyed too.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

gorex said:


> AWWWW, awesomeness another Bulgarian who moved to Chicagoland thinks he is ontop of the world....Immigrants are always the most pathetic when they post on forums.
> 
> All cities are beautiful in their own way, we are all on the same fucked up planet anyway.
> 
> ...


:lol: Are you junky?...


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Your mom.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

I just could not believe I missed the beggining of this all 


> Unfortunately both cities will be destroyed by powerful earthquakes magnitude 7 on the Richter scale or higher, as Africa pushes into Europe even Paris won't be safe.
> 
> Most of Europe will be mangled by Africa, estimates show Bulgaria will be a mountain taller than Everest. Nothing will be left of Greece. Amazingly, Moscow survives intact! Istanbul will be terribly destroyed too.


:nuts::lol::rofl::rofl:

Damned I knew Africa will revenge for all those colonial shit.I'm moving to Moscow,bye


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gorex is so funny and droll


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)




----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Stelian said:


> I just could not believe I missed the beggining of this all
> :nuts::lol::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Damned I knew Africa will revenge for all those colonial shit.I'm moving to Moscow,bye


The African plate will mangle Europe beyond recognition. The mediterranean sea will finally close forever and the Alps will be the tallest mountains EVER in the history of Earth.

They will be so tall, taller than Everest and will have dramatic effect on climate in Scandinavia and Asia.

Moscow is on a safe tectonic plate and has a great future - no major risk of destruction, at least from geological point of view.

Sofia, Athens, Rome, Paris, Lisbon, Madrid - Doomed.

This is what Southern Europe will probably look like


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

I want some of what gorex is smoking!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> These are far far from being 'ghetto parts'* and I'm only responding because someone here who doesn't have a clue might actually believe what you said.


Hi buddy  
We love you too 
The more possitive you try to be the happier you will be.
And this goes not only about this forum but more importantly about the real life 
So you can keep writing sh.t in this thread/section Bg threads Balkan threads ect. and you'll get banned and after that you make another account and again and again..in the end you will be the guy who constantly gets banned why? because something's wrong with you.
wish you all the best


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Muahahhahahahahah, gorex, you're so funny!:lol:


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

And you are so lame and boring.

I am happy that you are having fun though, everyone deserves a chance to smile, even retards.

LOLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooo!
well there is one good thing 
I was thinking going to Egypt to see the pyramids ,red sea ect.
But now I don't have to go anywhere cause Africa will come to me.:banana:


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately you wiill be long dead before this process is completed. Our remains will go high up in the sky, on the roof of the world.

I have no idea what is going to happen with they pyramids...

Anyone know?


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

The pyramids will smash the panteon in Athens as the African plate will mangle Europe beyond recognition


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

gorex said:


> The African plate will mangle Europe beyond recognition. The mediterranean sea will finally close forever and the Alps will be the tallest mountains EVER in the history of Earth.
> 
> They will be so tall, taller than Everest and will have dramatic effect on climate in Scandinavia and Asia.
> 
> ...


:sly:oke:...I think Bulgarian stuff is very, very strong!!!:lol:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

For crying out load gorex, drop the pipe, this shit is burning every single neuron you have...and what is up with those huge pink letters?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Sofia looks good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Could you post few new photos of Sofia city, please...


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

You don't understand, Gorex is Greenpeace's PR...:cucumber::nocrook:


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Up to 30 cm of snow fell in Sofia last couple of days.


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

*Sofia by Night*


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> For crying out load gorex, drop the pipe, this shit is burning every single neuron you have...and what is up with those huge pink letters?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo at night of Sofia, it little huge btw


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

hey guys i think it's better to give up blaming him. let's look what he brings out for us..
great job gorex, nice photos and updates of Sofia :cheers:


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

Very nice photos of a very nice city! :cheers:

But Sofia is not the 15th largest city in the EU.


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

learn to quote your sources.


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

Tatra tram in Sofia, Graf Ignatiev St


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

*Central Railway Station in Sofia*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Panoramas -------------->>>>>


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

By Social Europe


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Sofia always caught my attention (maybe because I used to date a girl named Sofia ) but I had seen a few photos so thanks for showing these amazing pictures.
I hope someday to know this city.

:cheers:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Romantic. You are always welcomed, *Emi Ang*.


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

By Alan Hilditch









By urbanlegend









By xpome


----------



## Metra (Apr 2, 2015)

I live in Sofia


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Would be nice to have this thread revived and used for its intended purpose


----------



## arhIKO (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Metra (Apr 2, 2015)

Seriously? Nothing can stop Sofia! Even Vitosha will be taller than Everest!
It has great future!


----------



## ИванТ (Sep 23, 2011)

*Bulgaria (2016.02.15):









*
*Bulgaria (2016.02.15):









*


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------

